# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مبتدی: كامپيوتر اطلاعات رو از Rs232 چگونه مي خواند؟

## RamezanBeik

سلام وقت خوش.
دوستان عزيز من يه مبتدي در كار با ميكرو كنترولر ها هستم .بهتر بگم كه اصلا تا به امروز باهاشون كار نكردم.مدتي كه قراره يه برنامه اي با vb6 بنويسم كه اطلاعاتي رو از ورودي پورت سريال در يافت كنه.البته اين موضوع رو هم عرض كنم كه اطلاعاتي هم در مورد نحوه اتصال وخواندن ونوشتن بر روي پورت به دست اوردم.اما موضوع اصلي اينكه من نميدونم اطلاعاتي كه از پورت مي خونه چه جوريه به صورت باينري يا كد BCD يا به صورت رشته مي خونه ؟ تو اطلاعاتي كه من به دست اوردم وبه گفته برنامه نويسان ميكرو اطلاعات به صورت 8 بيتي يا به صورت كد BCD ارسال مي كنه.
حالا من مي خوام بدونم كه:
1-اين اطلاعات رو من بايد تبديل به رشته كنم يا خود Pc اين كا رو انجام ميده؟
2-فرض كنيم كه ميكرو طلاعاتي رو مثل تاريخ و زمان و شماره شناسايي و مقدار رو ارسال مي كنه قطعا اين اطلا عات در بافر به صورت باينري قرار مي گيره . حالا اين اطلاعاتي كه در بافر هست رو چي جوري بخونيم .منظورم اينكه از با فر را بايد به صورت 8 بيتي خوانده بشه يا همه بيت ها رو به صورت يكجا خواند بشه .
واقعا كم آوردم مي دونم كه شايد سوالاتم در ست مطرح نشده باشه و راهنايم كنيد.
البته من آدم راحت طلبي نيستم .شما به ما راه رو نشون بديد من تمام تلاش خودم رو مي كنم كه راه حل ها رو پيدا كنم.
با تشكر رمضان بيك

----------


## farzadsw

اطلاعات(به طور پیش فرض)  در کامپوتر به صورت کارکتر (رشته) خونده میشن . اگر شما در طرف میکروکنترلر هم اطلاعات رو به صورت کاراکتر و رشته ارسال کنید مشکلی نخواهد بود . اگر به صورت دیگه ای هم ارسال بشه ، میشه در طرف کامپیوتر تبدیلهای لازم رو انجام داد.

----------

